# Hymer step buzzer



## charlieivan (Apr 25, 2006)

The step warning buzzer has stopped working on our 2007 Hymer 504. Does anyone know where it is located in the cab area. On previous Hymers we have had it was by the electrobloc in the locker on right side of the cab. Unfortunately I can't find it in this van so would be grateful if anyone can help so I can check it out to see what the fault is.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

I would also be suspecting:

The exterior wiring to the step housing

The switch inside the step housing

Both are open to the elements.

The buzzer itself is an unlikely suspect.


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Happened to us. It was the earth connection on the micro switch at the step. Disconnect clean grease with vasalene and reconnect.

Dick


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

*Caution - Spoiler alert - step switch replacement - from a domestic appliance...*

Similar but different

Our step buzzer stopped working on our EuraMobil

Turned out to be the switch on the step - replaced with one off ebay (for a fridge door - really...)

Working fine now

Cheers

Dave


----------



## charlieivan (Apr 25, 2006)

Thanks all for response. Will check the switch - when and if it stops raining!!!!!


----------



## margrae (Jul 12, 2009)

Hi
I had that problem........renewed the buzzer which was located in the little locker next to driver housing the elektroblok. That wasn't the problem and after opening the electrical housing and re connecting the rusty earth, found that wasn't the problem either. The problem ended up being the actual step being a little saggy and therefore didn't make/break connection..........simple solution was to put a small screw on the corner where it needed contact...voila it now works. I blame my partner who is getting rather heavy and as slightly bent the aforementioned step.

Margaret


----------

